# Ipod classic 80Go | Garantie et virus



## nhL (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

L'établissement dans lequel j'étudie à un ordinateur (sous Windows xp) dont j'ai du me servir (car relié à l'imprimante)  et dont la plupart des étudiants se servent. Le problème c'est que ce pc est complètement vérolé et que toutes les clés usb ou disques dur (comme mon ipod) ont été infecté par ce dernier : le virus (nom?) créait un raccourci vers le poste de travail dans tous les dossiers qu'ils rencontraient... On m'a dit que ce virus endommageait les clés et autres médias... et c'est le cas. 

Du coup, j'ai une clé usb qui fonctionne très mal et mon Ipod qui déconne : le disque dur semble avoir été endommagé : 

- je ne peut plus le formater en Fat
- le formatage de bas niveau n'arrange rien
- il n'est plus formatable sous windows

J'ai tenté de le réparer avec différentes aides fournies par le site d'Apple ou sur des forums divers.  Sans Succès. Des clusters du disque semblent avoir été abîmés et ça ne semble pas réparable par mes soins.

En gros, il ne me reste plus que le système de fichier Mac qui ne me convient pas puisque je souhaite me servir de mon Ipod comme disque dur (accessible sous Windows et Mac).

Donc voilà mes questions:

1. Ma garantie prend-t-elle en compte ce genre de problème ?  si non, quelles raisons données au sav pour me le faire remplacer ?

2. Est-il possible de créer deux partitions sur mon Ipod ? : une au format mac ou se trouve le logiciel Ipod et ma musique. une autre en Fat qui me sert de disque dur externe (Windows/Mac).

J'espère avoir été clair et concis (raté!). 

J'attend vos réponses avec impatience. Merci d'avance.

tchou!


----------



## ncocacola (10 Juin 2008)

T'envoies le iPod en SAV Apple (appelle les directement), ils t'en enverront un tout neuf (testé pour un iPod Classic dont le disque dur était mort, et un iPod Touch qui avait 1 pixel mort)


----------



## nhL (10 Juin 2008)

merci!

et pour le partionnement ? quelqu'un a déjà essayé (et réussit...) ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2008)

Le partitionnement ne fonctionne pas. Certains ont tenté sans réussir.

Pour les virus, je ne pense pas que le SAV prenne cela en compte comme panne. À toi de ne pas brancher ton iPod sur un ordi malade.


----------

